# CatZilla Benchmark



## RealNeil (Apr 16, 2018)

Does anybody still use CatZilla to bench their systems?

Download Link: *http://www.catzilla.com/download*

This is my i7-7700K box's score.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 16, 2018)

I have never tried it before. But cut be fun to compare.

will try a run.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 16, 2018)

Never heard of this benchmark. I am curious...


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 16, 2018)

Cool Music in it.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 16, 2018)

Remember running it with my HD5870 about 4 years ago, gonna have to try it again


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 16, 2018)

Alright back with results from 1080P and 4K run. So this is how it looks.

1080P http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=934488





4K http://www.catzilla.com/showresult?lp=934489








RealNeil said:


> Cool Music in it.



Since you like it. This is for you


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Wait, so you have to spend $4 just to run the 1080p test?  Yeah, no thanks.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 17, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Wait, so you have to spend $4 just to run the 1080p test? Yeah, no thanks.



Yes, it's only for us fabulously wealthy people. LOL!


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 17, 2018)

For those who are to poor to bay it. Can try this key, it worked for me: 700000-4202812688831809403

I also dit a new run and got a bit better score. With higher CPU clock score can be better, but that will have to wait until i have more time to spare.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 17, 2018)

It's a fun benchmark, i remember playing with the beta versions many years ago.

Anyway my system at stock, CPU no doubt takes a hit on the physics tests, but hey ho... she does me proud every day:


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 17, 2018)

Good scores, both of you.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Apr 17, 2018)

Obviously my i7 920 is a C0 but like a lot of others it still manages 4Ghz, I've just decided to give the old girl a comfortable retirement. I've waited this long after all so I'm just going hold fire before I pull the trigger on a new CPU/mobo combo.

My 980 Ti is probably being held back a bit in the mean time, but I'll note the difference there first before I too jump ship to something shiny and new in GPU land.


----------



## RealNeil (Apr 17, 2018)

Fluffmeister said:


> I've waited this long after all so I'm just going hold fire before I pull the trigger on a new CPU/mobo combo.



In a few months, reviews of the shiny-new shit will be done and what to get will be easier to decide on.
I have three 980Ti cards and they are still pretty potent.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 17, 2018)

Fluffmeister said:


> Obviously my i7 920 is a C0 but like a lot of others it still manages 4Ghz, I've just decided to give the old girl a comfortable retirement. I've waited this long after all so I'm just going hold fire before I pull the trigger on a new CPU/mobo combo.
> 
> My 980 Ti is probably being held back a bit in the mean time, but I'll note the difference there first before I too jump ship to something shiny and new in GPU land.



Or you cut get a Xeon/i7 6 core CPU for your X58 motherboard. i dit the same thing last yeah going from a 4.1 GHz oc I7 920 DO to my current I7 980X. A 6 core cpu will help you a good deal in games and every day work + the 6 core 32 NM X58 chips oc better also. Besides that they have more L3 cashe that will benefit you in games, more cores and threads and as told a better oc.

6 core xeons like Xeon X5660 can be found on ebay to as low as around 40 USD. But google it first and se if others using a xeon in that board. Just because the official cpu support list dosent mentien xeon support, there are still alot of people running xeons in there desktop motherboard.

Going to a 6 core cpu gave my system a longer life span, before i replace it. And as you can se in my result i got a pretty desent score in catzilla. Games also runs great. Far cry 5 i run maxed out as well as other games. Just mentined FC5 because that is so far the newest game i have.


----------



## Gorstak (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## coonbro (Dec 2, 2018)

I used it years ago  and never again .  I'd just watch for ''odd '' behavior  from catzilla  .      I did   and got rid of it  / all of it  ..       it was like a maleware  behavior or something  [been so long I don't detailed  recall .    I do know that program was the cause  in the end   [opinion]

I still use a screen shot from it for desktop  . the attack helicopter  I took for a buddy in the army in that field to use

I liked running it  ,but......

anyway a old score [I think it complete ] from back when with a 7850 card






I was looking at this after I posted it and never noticed that under the score shows  676p ?      guess i'll never know  why its not  1080p  like yours above using a 1080p monitor   [maybe I goofed the settings ? ]   water under the bridge now it will not be installed again anyway  to find out ...lol...


some of this looked interesting 

https://www.tenforums.com/pc-custom-builds-overclocking/14015-catzilla-benchmark-21.html


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 2, 2018)

Twin 780 Ti's still do the business.
A simple tweak for this bench is to have a 3DM11 window in the background, helps reduce loading time which boosts your score.
Having loading times scored is one of the reasons why I don't like this bench. Your score will be higher with an SSD than with a typical HDD which is not really the point of a graphics benchmark.


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2018)

Love the benchmark has been great fun doing it and listening to the music 

Seems to have picked up from where 3D Mark left off I think, I run this one more than the 3D Mark tests now..  Same as the Heaven and Valley tests...   I'll see if I can grab a few scores later from my vault


----------

